# Neat close up from the last hive check



## MajorJC (Apr 13, 2013)

Great photo! What kind of camera does she use? I know that is not a cell phone camera.


----------



## pen (May 17, 2013)

She uses Canon bodies, that one was probably a 60D, lens was probably Tamron


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

Nice pic. The 60D is an amazingly good camera, i wish i never sold mine. Here is a pic from last year. Sorry didn't mean to jump in on your post


----------



## pen (May 17, 2013)

Jump away, that is an awesome pic. The 60 is one of her favorites


----------

